# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Đắm mình trong nét đẹp quyến rũ Lệ Giang - Le Giang - Trung Quốc

## khoan_gieng

*Đầu tiên mình muốn chia sẻ hành trình của mình với các bạn. Mình thuần chất chỉ đi chụp ảnh nên những hiểu biết về văn hóa phong tục các vùng không nhiều. chia sẻ ở đây với các bạn chỉ là các cung đường và ảnh.*

Hành trình ban đầu là chỉ Lệ Giang Shangrila và quay về, tuy nhiên vì phút ngẫu hứng mà chuyến đi được kéo dài tới tận 16 ngày.


*Lịch trình của mình:*

Ngày 0: 17h bay Hà nội - Kunming. Tới K unming bắt tàu đi Lệ Giang.

Ngày 1: 7h30 sáng tới Lệ Giang, bắt taxi về phố cổ.

Ngày 2: Sáng chơi Lệ Giang, tận hưởng không khí buổi sáng, có thể đi công viên Hắc Long Đàm, Vạn Cổ Lầu, Mộc Phủ...

Ngày 3: Chơi ở Thúc Hà chiều đi Shangrila

Ngày 4 Shangrila: Buổi sáng có thể đi tu viện Shongzhalin, chiều lên núi tuyết Shika. Đi tu viện mất 10 tệ taxi hoặc có thể chọn giải pháp đi bus. Đi núi tuyết Shika có thể thuê xe đưa đón hoặc đạp xe đạp, thuê xe hết 50 tệ, xe đạp thuê cả ngày hết 10 tệ.

Ngày 5 Shangrila: Đi công viên Pudasho loanh quanh cái công viên này mất cả ngày, các bạn nên chuẩn bị đồ ăn mang đi nhé.

Ngày 6: Theo lịch trình cũ thì mình về lại Lệ Giang, nhưng vì phát sinh bất ngờ nên mình bỏ vé về và đi tham gia với một nhóm khác tiếp. Mình thuê xe đạp đạp xe xuống thung lũng hồ Napa. Đây quả là cảm giác tuyệt vời, cảm giác đạp xe giữa thảo nguyên. Ở dưới thung lũng này có khá nhiều trang trại cho thuê ngựa, các bạn có thể tận hưởng cảm giác cưỡi ngựa thế nào.

Ngày 7: Vì tham gia với đoàn kia nên mình lại tiếp tục vào công viên Podasho.

Ngày 8: Nhóm mình bắt xe buýt đi Daocheng. Đây quả là chặng đường cực kì vất vả, đường mòn, xóc và cheo leo, tuy nhiên cảnh vật 2 bên tuyệt vời. Với quãng đường mà ai cũng kêu là con đường đau khổ 188km mà xe phải chạy mất 9-10 tiếng.

Ngày 9: Vượt chặng đường 150km đến Litang.

Ngày 10: Dậy từ 4h sáng để thuê xe đi Thành Đô, con đường từ Litang tới Thành Đô đang làm nên cực tệ, nếu đoàn nào định đi thì nên suy nghĩ cho 2 năm tới hãy đi nhé.

Ngày 11: Lên xe đi Cửu Trại Trâu ngày có 2 chuyến đi 7h và 8h sáng. Mất 10 tiếng để tới được Cửu Trại Trâu, chặng đường đi lên Cửu Trại Trâu các bạn có thể thấy được hậu quả của trận động đất tại Tứ Xuyên.

Ngày 12: Tham quan Cửu Trại Trâu.

Ngày 13: Về Thành Đô, sau đó về Nam Ninh.

Ngày 14: Trên tàu

Ngày 15: Về đến Nam Ninh, bắt bus về đến Hữu Nghị và bắt xe về Việt Nam.

Như đã nói ở trên, mình không biết về lịch sử, văn hóa mà chỉ thuần chụp ảnh, chia sẻ với các bạn một vài bức ảnh mình chụp được trong chuyến đi:

----------


## khoan_gieng



----------


## Alyaj

thành phố lệ giang Trung Quốc nhìn đẹp thế
nhìn cái hồ nước trong và sạch thế chả bù cho VN cái sông tô lịch thật ngàn chấm  :Gun Bandana:

----------


## Mituot

Ôi mềnh thích cái cây cầu đầy hoa  :love struck: 
Nhìn lung linh quá

----------


## nguyenvanviet

hehehe chủ thớt thích du lịch tàu lắm hả

----------


## khoan_gieng

> hehehe chủ thớt thích du lịch tàu lắm hả


đấy là cái lịch trình phải đi tàu thôi chứ ai thik hả bác  :dance: 
Trung quốc nhiều điểm đẹp phết 
mấy cái hoa mọc ở tường kia ko bik hoa gì đẹp thế  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## nguyetnt

ở TQ có nhiều nới đẹp thật

----------


## thientai206

ngày xưa xem phim đã thấy mê Lệ Giang rồi, đặc biệt thích chuông gió ở đây  :love struck:

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn cảnh đẹp quá, nhìn là muốn đi rồi.

----------


## laneliz0105

yêu cảnh đẹp thì Trung Quốc là điểm đến lý tưởng nhất, nhiều khi nhìn ảnh đã ngờ ngàng rùi huống chi là tận mắt chứng kiến. Đã nghe nhiều địa điểm đẹp ở TQ, nhưng mình vẫn muốn một lần đến Phượng Hoàng Cổ Trấn

----------


## dulichquocanh3

Phòng vé Quốc Anh chuyên cung cấp vé máy bay đi Trung Quốc - Nhật - Hàn Quốc, và các hành trình nội địa và quốc tế khác.
ĐT: 0473061809
DĐ: 01689556535

----------

